
The Air Force just built and tested a new jet aircraft in one year - fallingfrog
https://apple.news/Aw-L1YToPTN-4Q8kvJlPhvQ
======
fallingfrog
I wish the article discussed how this was done in light of the fact that
aircraft development usually takes decades. I’m willing to bet it was done by
a different group of people under new management?

